# Dynamix Leather Repair



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Hi

Looking for some advise on leather repair, just bought an E92 BMW and as seems to be pretty common there is a bit of wear on the driver bolster and I would like to get it recoated/ repaired.

I was thinking about one of the DIY kits but might just be easier to let the pros take care of it as its grey leather rather than black.
I came across the Dynamix site, has anyone on here seen their work/ recommend me somewhere else?

Cheers
Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Polo_Power said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for some advise on leather repair, just bought an E92 BMW and as seems to be pretty common there is a bit of wear on the driver bolster and I would like to get it recoated/ repaired.
> 
> ...


Haven't used this product but modern leather isn't tanned like it used to be in the past, the spray a colour on then a clear coat on top like painting a panel. Just dab the colour on with a clean microfiber and blend it in.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Barry, yea i am aware that it's the coating that has broken down. 
I have seen the DIY kits but would rather have someone experienced do the job to ensure the colour match, clear coat match etc. 

Looking for some recommendations in Northern Ireland.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

